# Solved: Password Protecting Folder



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's away to password protect folders/files in Windows 8? I can hide the folder if I right click it and choose *properties*, and select *Hide* the folder. But what I really what to do is password protect folders. Is there a simple way? Can anyone please help.

Thanks A Bunch


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Seriously, can anyone please help me?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the only program I have used - does not say it works on windows 8 - there is a support email- so maybe worth emailing them 
and its free - I have used on vista and w7 PCs

http://www.xoslab.com/efl.html


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It appears that this folder is under your "User" account folder. It is NOT shared unless you have declared it shared and/or added it to the Libraries.

If you do NOT what any of your user folders shared, remove them from the libraries, and then in Windows Explorer, right click the user name, and select the "Share With" and the select "Remove sharing".
These two actions should remove all sharing of ANY folders and files of your user account.

To test this out, log out of your account and log into another (Or make another) and try and access these folder.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey Wayne, that works great. Thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us know - did you get a reply from support or just give it a try ?
lets us know if you run into any issues on windows 8 - i very rarely get asked for this type of program - but just in case


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I just gave it a try. I like the idea of it being a relatively small program, not to mention it was free. Once I figure out the interface, then I'm cool. And it gives me the ability to password protect certain folders, and that's exactly what I wanted. I so appreciate the help.


----------

